# BOB K...A REAL....



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

MAN'S GUN


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

I think that 'BG' at the end of that ser. # stands for BIG GUN. 
And the 'DE' stands for DEAD END.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Who owns that then?


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

PEW PEW PEW


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Guns are dangerous...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Flannel_Carp said:


> Guns are dangerous...


Know you were being comical but this was my response to a buddy's wife that was against guns and said the same thing and my buddy wanted to get one for house protection...."So are many women and men...but we still seem to need each other."  

FWIW...I normally don't get into discussions with friends and their mates on topics they disagree on but my buddy looking for a cheerleader for his point of veiw kinda put me on the spot in that particular scenario.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

fastwater said:


> Know you were being comical but this was my response to a buddy's wife that was against guns and said the same thing and my buddy wanted to get one for house protection...."So are many women and men...but we still seem to need each other."
> 
> FWIW...I normally don't get into discussions with friends and their mates on topics they disagree on but my buddy looking for a cheerleader for his point of veiw kinda put me on the spot in that particular scenario.


Dangerous...to ones wallet.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Flannel_Carp said:


> Dangerous...to ones wallet.


You betcha...

Now back to that pistola...that's a fine looking lead launcher for sure Tom.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I found it in the bushes...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

bobk said:


> Who owns that then?


lmao I guess me.... they run about 659 to 700 and rual king made a mistake and ran the hk vp9 at 529 a few months back....I HAD TO


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice, be a fun one to make noise with.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Saugeye Tom said:


> lmao I guess me.... they run about 659 to 700 and rual king made a mistake and ran the hk vp9 at 529 a few months back....I HAD TO


That is a good price. I think we will be seeing more prices like these in the future. I have a feeling gun manufacturers pushed to make a lot of guns In fear of the women presidential nominee winning. Now the market is flooded with guns and things can be bought pretty cheap. I am looking into buying the new Colt Government stainless chambered in .38 super. I am just waiting for the right price. I like the VP9 Tom nice choice. I only shot one once but it had a nicer trigger than any of the striker fired guns I currently own.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

laynhardwood said:


> That is a good price. I think we will be seeing more prices like these in the future. I have a feeling gun manufacturers pushed to make a lot of guns In fear of the women presidential nominee winning. Now the market is flooded with guns and things can be bought pretty cheap. I am looking into buying the new Colt Government stainless chambered in .38 super. I am just waiting for the right price. I like the VP9 Tom nice choice. I only shot one once but it had a nicer trigger than any of the striker fired guns I currently own.


Yes it has a nice nice trigger....better than glock in my opinion


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Saugeye Tom said:


> MAN'S GUN
> View attachment 232557


Looks like keltec


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

ezbite said:


> Looks like keltec


LOL nope...but it does in a way.....HK Vp9


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ezbite said:


> Looks like keltec


Aren't those a bunch of singing woman.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bobk said:


> Aren't those a bunch of singing woman.


go to bed sally, its past time.lol.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I never sleep Susan.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

come on guys....Youll get Fastwater upset!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> come on guys....Youll get Fastwater upset!


Thank you ST.
It is very upsetting to see family spatting.
And since you found that pistola in the bushes, you need to bring it to me so I can turn it in. Don't want family going to jail either.


----------

